# Throw contest: Mod VEC-192 2x55W HID vs POB HID



## troller_cpf (Oct 11, 2009)

Just wondering which of the two throws the most:

1) A Vector VEC-192 modded with 2 55W HID bulbs 

OR

2) A Vector POB modded with 1 55W HID bulb / or the standard version with the 35W lamp...

I ask you this because I never had the chance to see in comparison (from pictures) the difference in terms of size of the POB relfector and one of the two reflectors in the VEC192...

Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have a twin vector but since the hot spots greatly increase in size at distance with relation to the center of each reflector on the twin, they essentially become a single joined beam. Given this fact, I would estimate that the Vector is not only brighter but that it's a substantially better thrower than the POB with single 55W bulb. It's pretty difficult to overcome double the lumen output and you'd likely need a much larger reflector to surpass the sheer lumen output of the twin.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 12, 2009)

What Patriot says is very true, and he explained it perfectly.  The 55W POB will have likely a tighter spot, but it will not generate nearly as much overall lux/throw as the dual 55W VEC 192.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 12, 2009)

VEC-192 2x55W without a doubt. Its a weapon baby!!

My VEC-192 2x55W HID easily out throw my 55W Ti-Mega. both lights had same colour temp.







Great for throw, plenty of spill & a giant corona.


----------



## troller_cpf (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I was just doubtful because of the fact that the POB has a much larger and deeper reflector...
But it seems that I am wrong...

Comparing it to a 75W barnburner?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 12, 2009)

I would guess lumen wise the two would be close. My VEC192 2x55W was 84W total at the bulb.

If you mean compare in terms of throw, going by the shootouts on cpf the VEC1922x55W would out throw the BB easy.


----------



## BVH (Oct 13, 2009)

IIRC, my "Heavy Iron" beam comparison thread included my Amondotech 3152 (early POB with 4300K bulb) and my twin Vector 160 Watt along with some other fun comparison lights.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

BVH said:


> IIRC, my "Heavy Iron" beam comparison thread included my Amondotech 3152 (early POB with 4300K bulb) and my twin Vector 160 Watt along with some other fun comparison lights.




I have your Heavy Iron thread saved as a reference because it's so good and I actually went to look at it when this thread was started. No POB, but it gives an idea of what to expect in comparison to a few others.


----------



## BVH (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah yes, I remember now. I took the shots but decided not to include it but don't remember why....


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

Probably because it didn't qualify as Heavy Iron.


----------



## troller_cpf (Nov 1, 2009)

What's the lamp socket type? Is it an H7, H7R (short) or D2S?

Is there a really noticeable drop in performance from the 4300 to the 6000 K lamp?

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

troller_cpf said:


> What's the lamp socket type? Is it an H7, H7R (short) or D2S?
> 
> Is there a really noticeable drop in performance from the 4300 to the 6000 K lamp?
> 
> Thanks





They should be H7's ............ the owners can correct if I'm wrong on that one.

Most here will agree that the performance drop is quite noticeable which is one of the reasons that we enjoy the 4200K-5000K bulbs much more.


----------

